

Show HN: Blip – Web Audio looping and sampling library - jshanley
http://jshanley.github.io/blip/

======
tobr
Fun! Starting with one of the fiddles I came up with this:
[http://jsfiddle.net/q8jt8o36/22/](http://jsfiddle.net/q8jt8o36/22/)

~~~
jshanley
Incredible. I love the visualization, it fits the music perfectly. I could
watch/listen-to this for hours. Great work, tobr

------
comeonnow
I'm sure others will find this reminiscent of the Minecraft in-game sounds,
which makes me wonder whether they have similar logic to create on the fly, or
just a pre-recorded looped audio file.

I'm assuming the later due to resources.

~~~
jwarren
The Minecraft soundtrack was composed by Daniel Rosenfeld[1]

1:
[http://minecraft.wikia.com/wiki/Daniel_Rosenfeld](http://minecraft.wikia.com/wiki/Daniel_Rosenfeld)

------
jwarren
I'm quite impressed by this. I can easily imagine some pretty sophisticated
productions with such a small amount of code. For instance, your _Better
Looping_ example is basically a step sequencer.

------
lnanek2
I think you still need flash fallback for web audio so should use a mature
library like Sound Manager. I looked through the JavaScript for this and saw
nothing like that. Might be good for a demo or hackathon or something that
doesn't need to work everywhere.

~~~
jshanley
Sure, it's limited to those browsers that support the Web Audio API. The point
of this project is to show off what the emerging API is capable of, and to
keep the overhead low. Adding those kinds of dependencies would defeat that
purpose.

